# A Bill Hays For A Dankung



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Recently, I traded a Dankung "Dancing" model tube shooter for a Bill Hays Tubeshooter. The trade was with MJ and I understand that his wife, Jodie (sorry if I spelled it wrong), has laid claim to it. I recieved the tubeshooter the Saturday before a benefit sporting clay tournament, so I made a couple of tubesets and took it with me, along with a few pounds of marbles.

First off, I have to say that anything made by Bill is top notch, and this is no exception. This frame is a little smaller than a lot of Bill's work and fits me very well. I like the fact that it is made of G-10 and almost indestructable. That way I don't have to treat it like a showpiece, although it does qualify, at least to me.









At the benefit, I shot at least 4 pounds of marbles, a fist full of steel, and some paintballs, and all hit the ground with fail. I never hit a moving clay bird, but we had a lot of laughs and I had a lot of fun.

Thanks for a great trade MJ....and thanks for introducing me to world of tubes!!

Todd


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome day was had!

Speaking of clays, we need to get DGUI out on a range like that and see how he does!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Sounds like an awesome day was had!
> 
> Speaking of clays, we need to get DGUI out on a range like that and see how he does!


i agree ! ssf petition ?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Only person I've seen do actual wingshooting is.... Wingshooter. His target launcher makes me crazy! No offence to Darrell or anyone else who can hit a tossed item, but Roger does it from considerable distance. Like 30 and 40 feet... If you want a lesson, go see his vids. ( Rkyleh 1) is his ewetube moniker.
Go now! Be floored and humbled by a legend!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

You watch your mouth! http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/17532-Skeet-Shot


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

pop shot said:


> You watch your mouth! http://slingshotforu...7532-Skeet-Shot


That's physically impossible, Pop. Although, Mom used to threaten to slap my lips off my face pretty regularly... So I guess it would've be possible then.
Who knows? I wouldn't have found out until I woke up "next Tuesday." You remember that whole '"I'll knock you into next week!" thing..

Nice shot, dude! What'd he throw up there a bottle?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Not just any bottle, a bud light PLATINUM!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

pop shot said:


> Not just any bottle, a bud light PLATINUM!


Outta LIKES again, Pop..... I am frivolous waster of likes and I should be sent to the corner.

ME


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It really is a fantastic slingshot! I was sorry to see it go but I never shot it and wanted it to go to someone who would appriecate it








Glad you're liking the tubes! They take a little adjustment, especially to shoot them in a looped configuration, but once you're on their wavelength it's easy to get hooked.
Jodi loves the Dancing! She shot it all day and is getting really good with it. It's a good fit for her dainty hands


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice trade guys. Love the look of that g-10 in a catty. Might have to get someone to build
a pfs.


----------

